# Do you ever feel like your therapist is looking down on you?



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

Mine kind of seemed to. I could be wrong though. Anyone else think this?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I hate talking to doctors, therapists, whoever about my issues, I always feel like they're snickering at me.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes, some can be condescending.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Which is why I will never see a therapist.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

My last therapist did kinda. But he was an idiot. When I told him what I feel everyday due to my anxiety and depression, he said, and I quote "There's not much I can do to help you except increase the dosage of your Effexor prescription to 450mg-600mg." Umm, no thanks, doc. My first therapist was amazing though. I saw her for about a year and she was extremely understanding. Either that or she was good at faking it.


----------

